# Do you name your fish?



## kingdave

How many out there name their fish?

I had a dominant male cobalt zebra named "Norm" (after Norman Bates). Can you guess what his personality was like?


----------



## prowler09

not usually. only fishes *** named were my oscars lol


----------



## Stina

My oscar is Oscar, my pleco is Willie (One Eyed Willie, only has 1 eye), and my Silvertip Cat is Sparky.


----------



## Laurel

Most of the fish in my tank are named. If I can tell them apart from the others they get a name. I also usually do a theme for each species. I know, I'm strange.

My Ps. Crabros - M-Horatio, F-Esperanza, F-Esmerelda, F-Enid
M. Callainos M-Claudius (he's deformed)
M. Maingano Adult-Winston Churchill, the 4 babies don't have names yet
Ps. Acei - M-Frank Sinatra, F-Audrey Hepburn, F-Marilyn Monroe
My bn plecos are Grizzly Adams and his wife

I can't tell my julies or multies apart yet, but when I can, they'll get names too.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi

I call my polypterus Worm Boy...... :lol:


----------



## hollyfish2000

I call everything by their species name, the Red Shoulder, the Red Empress, the labs, etc. Except for my wild caught A. Aquilonium, who is Wildman (he is not at all wild acting, tho), and my ngara flametail and blue neon, which I got at the same time. They are Mutt and Jeff.


----------



## willie62193

I have names for 22 of my fish. I also have another 20 I have not named yet. Some are funny; I have 2 Kadandos that I call Badda and bing, 2 Yellow labs are mellow and yellow, I had 3 bumble bees Bum, Bull, and Bee Bull killed bee tho. I have a male kenyi named Ken. An Acei named Ace, Venustus named Vick, Blue Johanni- John, and Senegal Bichir- Dino to name a few


----------



## MalawiLover

Most of my fish don't have names.

My gorgeous male German Red peacock is "Red" (original I know) and the rubberlip pleco is Steve (Stevie Wonder..he has no eyes -he used to be in with the mbuna-and my girlfriend would always say "I wonder where the blind pleco is?" so..). 
The OB Peacock is Moo-rice (like Maurice, but moo) and the dominant male Jalo Reef is Jerkboy. Other than that I just use the species name and their status or size (dom male socolofi, largest female Jalo Reef, etc.

Oddly, I have named most of the inhabitants of my girlfriends saltwater tank.
Skunk cleaner shrimp is Jacques (yes, from finding nemo)
Coral banded shrimp is Francine (its actually a male, but he doesn't seem to care)
the two Emerald crabs are Herman and Maud (mated pair)
Starry Belnny is Gus (looks more like Jabba the Hut, but she didn't like that)
Tomato clown is Tigger (he has two white stripes instead of the normal single)
The yellowtail damsel is Dart 
and the serpent star is Sid

She thinks I am nuts.


----------



## Toby_H

In general I do not name any of my fish...

If they do something or have a mark that earns them a name it will sometimes stick...

My girlfriend gives some of them silly names but they rarely stick...

As of right now none of my 69 Cichlids (not including fry) have names...

I do refer to fish by their source, as in "Rapps Blue" meaning the Blue Dempsey I got from Jeff Rapps... but I consider that a description not a name...


----------



## MetalHead06351

everytime i've ever named a fish, it died within a few weeks. I gave up naming them years ago, I consider it bad luck now!


----------



## Nathan43

Ha, I love willy.

I named all my fish
Red Devil - Memnoch
Flowerhorn - Titas
Orange Pike - Dick
Rainbow Shark - Mufasa (Girlfriend insisted that should be the name, sigh)
Betta - Leonardo
3 Plecos - P cubed
Angel - Angel, original I know


----------



## MetalHead06351

memnoch is an awesome name for a red devil!


----------



## MalawiLover

I have a friend who has this huge (adult oscar sized) god awful ugly fish (not a cichlid) that he named Seline. After his mother-in-law.


----------



## thegoodlife=cichlids

heck yess!


----------



## boostspike

My 4yrs old cousin asked me what am I gonna name my new fish (flowerhorn). I haven't given a name to a fish since i was about 6yrs old or so. hmmm got me thinking does anyone here still give their fish a name?  I can't imagine name the fishes in my larger tanks. I'll loose track on whose who.

By the way, she name my FH "Stephanie". Since the FH is too small to sex i'll just keep calling it Stephanie even if its a male.


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid

There was a thread not long ago about this.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=164366


----------



## trimac

I do but only after they have earned it-I base their names on personality for example my umbee has two names-Beast and Psycho :lol:


----------



## css virginia

I call my 4 year old Texas Cichlid-(big now)- Ol' Tex...  ... I will have to think about the others-if any I wish to name... hmmm... :fish:


----------



## heylady

I name most of my fish.....

FW fish:
Pinky the blood parrot
Tex the texas cichlid (how original!)
Irwin the oscar
Mugsy the OB peacock
Fat [email protected]@rd the yellow lab

SW fish:
Sunny De the yellow tang
Zip and Zap the 3 stripe damsels

There are several other fish that have no names even though I've had them for awhile. I also have a new lunare wrasse (SW) that has no name although Lunatic seems rather appropriate!!


----------



## MinorMillikin

In a remarkably lazy way -- I've named most of my fish.

The peacock in my avatar is named "Mr.Big".

Another peacock I have, a little smaller than Mr.Big is named "Mr. Not-so-big."

Also:
Mr. Victorian (a male Nyererei)
Mr. Brown (a 5-bar)
Mr. Sideways (a maladjusted little Victorian who swims sideways)
Mr. Orange (a leleupi tang..sp.?) 
Mr. Mustache (pronounced moo-stash, because I think he would have a French accent -- he's a powder-blue, maybe hybrid, with a mustache-stripe above his mouth).

...yeah, I know.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

topics have been merged.


----------



## mancerofdoom

:zz: :zz: :zz:


----------



## Logan Brace

I have a fish you guys might know the name of, okay, get this he's the dominant, he a H. Nicaraguensis, this might help, http://cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=68 But his name is Terrorist. They eventually become quite tame, you can rub'um and stuff, lots of fun. But yeah, Terrorist. :fish: :dancing: :fish:


----------



## CDMOK

I definitely name my fish. I have a inkling for names and love to use them whenever possible. I never plan to have any children, so this is my outlet :lol:

Not that any of them are named something I would name a child! They are, however, all names taken from literature. I gave them based upon their personalities and/or looks :thumb::

Star Sapphire: *Sobakevich* - "An enormous man with an enormous appetite," from Nicholai Gogol's _Dead Souls_. Nickname: Sobi.
Male Flametail Peacock: *Lavengro* - A gypsy philologist from George Borrow's _Lavengro_. Nickname: Lavi.
Female Flametail Peacock: *Calypso* - An island nymph from Homer's _The The Iliad_ and _The Odyssey_. Nickname: Calli.
Dominant male Yellow Lab: *Hyperion* -A brilliant and golden Titan God of the sun, from John Keat's _Hyperion_." Nickname: Bigstupid.

Crazy? Maybe. But I love 'em. 
I haven't named many of the other yellow labs, for obvious reasons. If my Bristlenose plecos last, I will definitely name them. I'm thinking the timeless classic, "Noodle head," for the male. :lol:



MinorMillikin said:


> In a remarkably lazy way -- I've named most of my fish.
> 
> The peacock in my avatar is named "Mr.Big".
> 
> Another peacock I have, a little smaller than Mr.Big is named "Mr. Not-so-big."
> 
> Also:
> Mr. Victorian (a male Nyererei)
> Mr. Brown (a 5-bar)
> Mr. Sideways (a maladjusted little Victorian who swims sideways)
> Mr. Orange (a leleupi tang..sp.?)
> Mr. Mustache (pronounced moo-stash, because I think he would have a French accent -- he's a powder-blue, maybe hybrid, with a mustache-stripe above his mouth).
> 
> ...yeah, I know.


Ahahahaha.
Absolutely perfect. Mr. Mustache may be my favorite.


----------



## cajunmom

My kids have names most of our fish. We have a yellow platy named sponge Bob, a ornage one named Patrick, and a blue one named squidward. The snail is of course Gary. Our betta is Nemo. The others are yet unnamed


----------



## dougS

Mostly, I don't name my fish. However, I _did_ name my bottom feeders after two of my former bosses.

Doug


----------



## naegling23

They get names if they are unique. If they are one of multiples, they dont get named. my tetra's, 2 angelfish, and 3 blue rams dont have names. Of course, if they do get names, they must be rediculous. So, in my tank, there is Mr. Bristles (the bristlenose pleco) and Mr. Apisto (cue mr. roboto theme music). For a while he was the only apisto species in the tank, hence the name, but he now has to share it with 2 iniridae who shall remain nameless.


----------



## konvictkeeper

i name most of my fish.

in one tank:

my convict is jack (the ripper).

my bn pleco is cypress.

and my school of tiger barbs or khuli loaches don't have names.

in my goldie tank:

red and white female ryukin is morgan.

calico female ryukin is miranda.

and, calico male fantail is jonah.

i always end up naming my fish with personalities.


----------



## Ispintechno

My girlfriend and I have named all the cichlids, and one of the pond fish (Bruce - Eeeelllooo Bruce!).

Labidochromis caeruleus - (M) *Arnold*, (F) *Claudia* , (F) *Cora* (+ a bunch of nameless juvies)

Crytocara moorii - (M) *Flipper* (he's a blue dolphin, get it?!)

Aulonocara stuartgranti (senga bay) - (M) *Troy*, (F) *Cindy*, (steveni) (F) ??? we forget

Neolamprologus tretocephalus - (M) *Trey*, (F) *Neo*

Haplochromis sp. "Thick Skin" 44 - (M) *Sid*

Placidochromis electra - (M) *Frank*


----------



## Donfish

My rubber lipped pleco is named Mr. Sock.
Now that's original, not.

I named my 4 angels after the Pacman ghosts, Blinky, Pinky, Inky and Clyde. Clyde died, well actually he was a runt and got eaten.


----------



## kingdave

My 4 P. Acei are named "Kool and the Gang"


----------



## CDMOK

kingdave said:


> My 4 P. Acei are named "Kool and the Gang"


 :lol: :lol: 
My yellows are now officially "MarkyMark and the Funky Bunch". :lol:


----------



## Desi&lt;3

most of my fish have names!

A smalle unknown species i bought has become known as Baby and now when family calls they are like "Hey, hows Baby doing?"!!
My new hap is called Blue, cuz he is, duh, blue!
my most friendly hap is called Happy (dont laugh) because he is always happy to see me!
My albino peacock is called Neon because it looks like he has a neon bulb up his booty!!

there are other names for most of my other fish BUT these are mt favorite little guys!


----------



## lab911

Yeah I only name the fish with a personality. I have two YoYo loaches that I have named YoYo Vinnie. They are hilarious to watch and I am always compelled to say "Yo Yo Vinnie" everytime I see them chase each other around the lace rock formations.

My Black Calvus is named Calvin. I know not very original.

I have two yellow labs and they are not very good quality. I bought them from Petsmart in October and they were a nice bright yellow but now that they have grown they have a brown face. I call them Dirty Sanch_.  I'll let you finish the rest of the name. It is a family site after all. :wink:


----------



## DEREK21

I've got all my fish's names listed in my tank Profile.

It needs an update tho.


----------

